# My label aligning tool



## ramdisk (Aug 30, 2010)

Not my idea, someone already made one but I thought I'd share mine







built info and more photos
View attachment MooseCreekLabeler.pdf


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nifty little idea!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2010)

My problem is that I use many different style bottles so the string thing wouldn't work.
I just eyeball mine for this reason.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> My problem is that I use many different style bottles so the string thing wouldn't work.
> I just eyeball mine for this reason.



Yeah most of the time i do that as well - 20/13 vision helps out!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for this.
And a BIG thanks for the plans.


----------



## ramdisk (Aug 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> My problem is that I use many different style bottles so the string thing wouldn't work.
> I just eyeball mine for this reason.



Tom it is a rubber band


----------



## JohnT (Aug 31, 2010)

Those labels look really cool. 

Could you please share how you came about them. How are they printed? How were they designed? etc.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 31, 2010)

Tom's right there are many different shape bottles that it can be difficult at times. I've gotten pretty good at putting them on. I've had a lot of practice. I try to use only bordeaux bottles but others sneak in sometimes.

That is a great idea and a cool label.


----------



## twistedvine (Aug 31, 2010)

how did you get the moose and your logo onto the label alignment tool? It looks awesome


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 1, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> how did you get the moose and your logo onto the label alignment tool? It looks awesome



total agreement...looks great! more info please


----------



## ramdisk (Sep 4, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> how did you get the moose and your logo onto the label alignment tool? It looks awesome



Thanks...
I printed it, cut it out and apply a coat of poly on the project and while it was wet I place it where I wanted it and applied a coated over it. Let it dry then 3 more coats of poly over the whole project, use steel wool #between coats.


----------



## NSwiner (Sep 5, 2010)

Since my labels are just for me to know what wine I'm grabbing out of the closet I don't worry if they are perfectly lined up .But if i was doing competions (sp) this would be a really good idea .


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

But, most wine competitions will not have your put label showing. I know some ask not to have a label of but the bottle in a bag


----------



## skhnmh (Sep 8, 2010)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!

http://www.stevehughes.org/Site/The_Winery/Pages/Labeling_Rack.html

Great job, Ramdisk.


----------

